

In South Korea, All of Life Is Mobile  - HSO
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/25/technology/25iht-mobile.html?em=&pagewanted=all

======
keb
Many things in South Korea aren't available to foreigners. If you're a
foreigner, you're limited to the kinds of phone you can buy and can't even use
wifi at Starbucks because it's only for Koreans.

~~~
aswanson
What is it with Korea and Japan and this exclusionary attitude? You can't even
use _wifi_ based on nationality, no matter how many lattes purchased?

------
keb
And internet speed isn't faster than in the US, they talk about 100mbs speed
but that's just the speed of connecting to the network; internet speed is
10mbs max.

